# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Γραμμάριο και κουταλάκι του γλυκού

## stam64

Καλησπέρα σας, έχω μία ερώτηση...
επειδή δεν εχω εργαλείο για να μετρήσω γραμμάρια, μήπως ξέρει κάποιος να μου πει ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού πόσα γραμμάρια είναι?στο περίπου?( έχω μπλέξει με χρωστικές και τέτοια   :Happy0062:  )

----------


## serafeim

5 γραμμαρια πανω κατω!!!

----------


## jk21

1 κουταλακι του γλυκου ειναι 5 ml πανω κατω .Σε γραμμαρια δεν ειναι στανταρ και εχει σχεση με το ειδικο βαρος της ουσιας που μετρας .επειδη πανω κατω ειναι σαν το αλευρι ,καπου εχω βρει οτι μια κουταλια της σουπας ,ειναι γυρω στα 8.75 γρ  ,αρα του γλυκου πανω κατω γυρω στα 3 αλλα με τις χρωστικες δεν υπαρχει περιπου !!!

----------


## stam64

Τhanks παιδιά!

----------


## panos70

η χρωστικη δεν εχει δικο της κουταλακι να μετρας ;

----------

